# Starcraft2 Probeversion Fehler



## RenTzio (16. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

Habe mir mal wieder eine PCGH gekauft mit der Probeversion von Starcraft2.
Hat auch alles soweit geklappt hatte schon 5 von 7GB gestern runtergeladen, als ich dann aber weg und den Download abbrechen musste.
Ok, dann heute wollte ich den Rest runterladen um die 7h Starcraft 2 zu genießen und dann starte ich den Downloader und dann kommt das:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was muss ich jetzt tun?

MFG
RenTzio


----------



## Kaktus (16. Oktober 2010)

Hast du bei Blizzard eine Account angelegt?


----------



## RenTzio (16. Oktober 2010)

Nein,

habe nur über Battle.net den Acount gemacht.


----------



## Kaktus (16. Oktober 2010)

So wie ich die Fehlermeldung verstehe.... stimmt was mit dem Account nicht. Melde dich noch mal an. Eventuell ist da was schief gelaufen.


----------



## RenTzio (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja habe mich nochmal angemeldet.

Aber der Code kann ja auch nur 1 mal verwendet werden und das habe ich ja schon und die 14 Tage laufen nun auch obwohl ich noch nicht mal fertig runtergeladen habe.


----------



## Kaktus (16. Oktober 2010)

Könnte auch sein das der Code schon von jemanden verwendet wird. Mal schnell mit der Cam einen Code aus der Zeitschrift ab zu fotografieren ist heute kein Ding mehr. Wäre natürlich saub öd für dich. Ansonsten, mal bei Blizzard melden und fragen was da los ist.


----------



## RenTzio (16. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich habe den Code doch eigentlich als erstes verwendet und wenn dann ein anderer den verwendet steht da, dass dieser Code schon benutzt wird. 
Nur komisch, dass ich einfach nicht weiter herunterladen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2010)

Du könntest mal mit dem Blizzard support sprechen.


----------



## Ascor (16. Oktober 2010)

Keins von allem.
Einfach einen neuen Download starten.
Also den downloader nochmal runterladen.


----------



## RenTzio (16. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt !!!!!

Du hast recht, klappt.

Nur Mist genau vor paar Sek. habe ich den Support von Blizzard angeschrieben 

Mal schaun, wie die das gelöst hätten 


Naja vielen Dank hatte das zwar schon mal neu heruntergladen, aber dann doch wieder den Alten benutzt .

MFG
RenTzio


----------

